# 5.5G Mantis Nano



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been planning a 5.5G mantis only nano tank for a while. I took a standard AGA 5.5G added a false wall divided into two sections, one is for a mini fuge, and the other hold the return pump (mini jet 606) and heater. Then I built a matching stand and canopy stained to my bedroom furniture. In the canopy i mounted 6x 12" cold cathode tubes (4 white 2 blue) over the main area and 2x 4" white cold cathodes over the fuge. Cold cathodes are normally used to light custom pc cases. The tank will house a N. Wennerae mantis as well as some select soft corals and macro algae. Basically I'm trying to recreate a south Florida bay flat biotope with macro algae (caluerpa, halimeda, sea lettuce, etc..) and some mushrooms, zoas.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

design phase:


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

building phase:


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

completed:


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looking good man, where are you planning on getting your wennerae from?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks real good


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

s13 said:


> Looking good man, where are you planning on getting your wennerae from?


There is one at my lfs and hopefully it won't be sold, but my back up plan is stomatopod.com


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

quick update: (excuse the crappy pictures)

Left side:









Front:









Right side:


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

That came out really nice man, keep us updated!


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks man, I will!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Kevin, that tank looks awesome! Its so beautiful with the macro algae.

Def keep us posted!


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks Katie. Ya I really like the look of some plants in a reef tank, I dont know why many consider it taboo to keep macro (In the display).


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I am going to have to turn a 5 gallon into a tank like that. I love the false wall and well i have been wanting a mantis tank for a while now.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

thank you! The false wall turned out better than i expected and wasn't too hard to make, the hardest part was cutting the overflow which I did with a dremel. Just make sure you have small hands, I can just barely fit mine into the 3.5"x4" sections.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

we need updates!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

k-dawg- said:


> thanks Katie. Ya I really like the look of some plants in a reef tank, I dont know why many consider it taboo to keep macro (In the display).


Heh,heh.. you'll probably find out soon enough.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Heh,heh.. you'll probably find out soon enough.


:chair: :lol: :chair: :lol: :chair: :lol: :chair: :lol: :chair:

Shouldn't be too bad with just the mantis and no corals. Just make sure to keep harvesting.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

what program do you use to make those litle diagrams of your tank like at the start of this thread


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I believe Kevin used Google Sketchup. You can download it for free. Its hard to get used to though....I tried to use it to plan out my 150 gallon and I didn't really have the patience to get used to it. lol


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

looks like google sketchup to me too... I use CAD software every day at work and sketchup sucks... if it took me 10 hours in sketch up it would tank me like 30 minutes in Catia...

-me


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

is CAD free?


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

yes and no... legally its $30k... yes thats $30 grand...


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

What a coincidence, I just completed a 5.5g nano as well 

Good luck man, the tank looks great!


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

karazy said:


> is CAD free?


Google Sketchup is free, but its not super accurate or helpful when dealing with precise deminsions, it's better for just visualizing what something might look like. In my drafting class we use both sketchup pro and an actual CAD program called DesignCAD Express but you have to pay for both of those. It all depends on what you need, i think sketchup is pretty intuitive, and with a couple of their tutorials and about half and hour I bet you could figure out the basics. HTH


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

First off, CAD is not a name of a brand of programs. what your asking is basically "is drawing free". CAD (computer Aided Drafting) is used in so many different types of trades. There are thousands of programs out there. I would have to say ones made by AutoDesk are indeed the best. Preferably AutoCAD and Inventor. I have been using AutoCAD for six years and use it in many jobs. best thing out there, however its indeed expensive. ranges from several hundred to about 6 thousand. I have two Legal Licensed copies that i use (an older version and a newer one) and i use them a lot because its handy...


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

While a little difficult to learn, AutoCAD is really great. My father's job paid for our copy, and it is extremely useful to show any kind of building model. I designed my turtle enclosure with it 

And back onto the reef, K Dawg, where did you buy your kelp? I seriously want to get some.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Macro algae can be bought at most saltwater shops. Its not really "kelp" though. :razz:


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

update: plants...idk it may have been due to set up issues or lack of nutrients or wrong spectrum, but i have lost all but the halimeda which seems to be dwindling. On a better note I have added kenya tree, zoas, an a purple mushroom and they have been doing great for the past two weeks. There's a slight bit of cyano growing but hopefully it will dissipate. No crazy diatom blooms or standard algae cycles yet, this might be due to the fact that i used both water and rock from my main tank to start it.

Edit: I collected that macro in the keys, but it should be available at your lfs or on the web, and the kelp is actually caluerpa sp?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Ive heard cathode makes corals really glow... is that true?


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Gourami Swami said:


> Ive heard cathode makes corals really glow... is that true?


That depends really, any bulb with a UV spectrum will make certain colors on corals glow, its not just cold cathodes. On my setup I have 4 white to 2 blue; the colors look good but don't exactlly glow. In the future I might add 2 more white and two UV blue/purple bulbs to see how that affects things, but for right now I'm happy. HTH


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm planning on replacing the CC's with LEDs should be interesting...depending on funds should start within a few weeks. I'm thinking All Cree XR-E's 10 white, 8 Blue, and 2 Green. Anyone have any experience with them?

EDIT: Why did the title change back to "5.5G Mantis Reef" and some of the posts are gone? o well lol


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

If anyone is following I think I'm gonna start my led project soon. If anyone has any experience with high power leds feel free to chime in. Basically I want to build an array that is the same light output as a 70watt metal halide and near the same cost.

Plan:

LEDs
10xCree XR-E P4 "cool white" approx 6500K
8xLuxeon III "royal blue" approx 455nm
2xLuxeon III "green"

Power
12V 12A DC power supply
7 DIY LED Driver (http://www.instructables.com/id/Circuits-for-using-High-Power-LED_s/)
1 120V AC Driver (To power a single royal blue moonlight)

Cooling
8x12x1/4" aluminum plate to mount Leds to
4 CPU Heatsinks
2 80 mm 12V DC fans on DIY temperature controllers (http://www.heatsink-guide.com/content.php?content=control.shtml)

Total Cost: Hopefully under 150 (the same price as a 70W MH retrofit)


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Digikey parts:

Driver 
FQP50N06L-ND N-Channel MOSFET x 1
2N5088BU-ND NPN Transistor x 1
100KXBK-ND 100K Ohm Resistor @ 1/4W x 1
P0.68W-1BK-ND .68 Ohm resistor @ 1W x1
Optional: CT2150-ND 5 Ohm Potentiometer

Fan Controllers
FQP50N06L-ND N-Channel MOSFET x 1
10K NTC 10K TNC Thermistor x1
D4AA14-ND 10K Trimmer pot x 1

Dealextreme

Cree P4 XR-E 7090 (WD) Emitter on Star (5-Pack) x 2
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2134
Thermal Compound
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13915 x1
Plugs
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10788 x1
Driver
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13552 x1

FutureElectronics

Royal Blues
http://www.componentsuperstore.com/...uctIdentifier=LXHLLR3CLUMILEDSLIGHTING3584109
Green
http://www.componentsuperstore.com/...uctIdentifier=LXHLLM3CLUMILEDSLIGHTING8781353


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Just be ready to wait for long time for things from DX. Shippings free, but some people end up waiting a month or more. THe two times i have ordered it took between 2 and 4 weeks. 
People here would probally be of great help if you have questions http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/ . They build flashlights and stuff with cree's and stuff, and I assume some have a fair amount of electrical know-how.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

There are much much easier ways to do what you want to do. All you really need is a 5v-12v wall wart, your led's and a few resistors. No need for that led driver thingy.. all it is is a transformer..


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

sneasle said:


> There are much much easier ways to do what you want to do. All you really need is a 5v-12v wall wart, your led's and a few resistors. No need for that led driver thingy.. all it is is a transformer..


All the research I've done say that it is not safe to run high power leds just a wall wart and some resistors. The heat that they generate causes a rise in their forward voltage which in turn causes a higher amp draw, thus more heat, AKA thermal run away...The driver is not a transformer, its a current limiter. It sets a specific cpnstant current and and extra power from the left over voltage of the LEDs is dissapated in the mosfet. Also a simple wallwart will not provide the necessary amperage they would need. Most can only do 200-350mA and the array I'm building 21x3watt LEDs will draw 4.9A. With 5mm leds the typical resistor setup makes sense but high power LEDs are a different animal.

Also Maelstrom I've hear that as well, I not in a rush but I can't wait two months either, I think I may just pay for upgraded shipping


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

quick picture update:

-couple new gorganians, a blue ricordea, and some sponges from the FL Keys


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

and of course a vid of the real heart of the reef. Spinning chaeto ball of awesomeness. =P


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Looking good !


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Looking good. Careful with that sponge though...some tropical species of sponges can be a PITA to keep. Make sure you're feeding it.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

yea we collected them while we were in the keys a few weeks ago. Last year we brought one home to test if it would survive in our 50G and its doubled in size now. I dose phyto for the gorgs anyway so I think there should be enough food to go around.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Heatsinks for the LED array are in. I ordered a lot of 13 pc heatsinks on ebay for $12. The plan is to use 6 in combination with 2 60mm pc fans to cool off the LEDs.

In a configuration similar to this:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

k-dawg- said:


> yea we collected them while we were in the keys a few weeks ago. Last year we brought one home to test if it would survive in our 50G and its doubled in size now. I dose phyto for the gorgs anyway so I think there should be enough food to go around.


 
Good work! Most sponges like that can prove difficult to keep, usually because of lack of food. Good to hear you're dosing phyto.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

The metal plate for the base is in. I bought a scrap piece of 8x12x1/4" aluminum on ebay to make mounting easy. I have a feeling the heatsink is going to be overkill, but the high power led's are too expensive to lose to overheating.

Here it is mocked up:


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

looks kool(even tohugh i have no clue at all what that is exept for lights)

im gonna do the same fake wall on my 5.5, and either put a mantis or some nice coral with maybe a kool crab in it


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

karazy said:


> looks kool(even tohugh i have no clue at all what that is exept for lights)
> 
> im gonna do the same fake wall on my 5.5, and either put a mantis or some nice coral with maybe a kool crab in it


The metal is to absorb and release heat generated by the LEDs... sounds cool dude, I was considering adding sand again, maybe black? What do you think?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

not sure. im personaly not a fan of black sand so its kinda hard to ask me

personaly i like white or like tan, but maybe if the LEDS look more of like that modern look of lgiht it wud look kool with black


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

The LEDs will be built into a similar wooden fixture so it won't look "modern" but I think black sand might make the colors pop more


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Black sand would make colors pop, but I'm also a fan of the clean looking white aragonite sand in SW tanks. Its all personal preference though, and I've seen some really nice reef/saltwater tanks with black sand. 

I'm sure you won't disappoint though. You make your tanks look awesome.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

what i mean by modern is the light being quite white looking and clear if you know what i mean


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh my b. Yea the way I'm gonna wire them I'll be able to dial in any color I want from 6500K to 20,000K


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

quick update:

Kenya Tree is growing like a weed may need to frag soon









Lol little experiment, turbo with purp/gold zoas...about to weeks in zoas seem to be just fine









yumas continuing to split/grow









Cold Cathodes really starting to dim =(


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Slowly plugging away...Today i built the basic frame of the hood out of 1x4's. Lol I had to cut about 1" off the long side of the aluminum. We only have a small hacksaw so it took me about and hour and a half to cut through 12" of 1/4" thick aluminum, but it was worth it. Everything's looking good and starting to take shape. Now I just need to order some thermal epoxy so I can mount the heatsinks on the Plate, then I can mount the LEDs and finally skin and stain the whole thing to match the base. 

Pics: 










Back will be open with another 60mm fan on the back right









LEDs will be mounted to this plate and wires will be run through the holes to keep everything looking clean and keep as much wiring away from salt creep as possible.














http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=227

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=110&products_id=262


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Made some more progress today =) Everything came out pretty nice except for that one hole =/ I didn't want to buy a hole saw just for the project so i used the circle cutting adapter on my dremel. First one came out great, second one, not so much...It's alright though it will look fine once the fan grills are installed. I also incorporate a pretty slick hinge/magnet system into the hood that will hopefully work out well.

Skinned in Veneer









Fan holes..









Mocked up









First coat of stain









Both coats:









magnets for locking the top of the hood down









Hinge/magnet operation


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Sweet! I'm so excited for the finished product, haha.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Lol yea slowly making progress, good news is that the white LEDs are ordered as well as thermal epoxy so I can finally mount the heatsinks to the aluminum plate. I have a feeling this may take another month or two but I'll get it done eventually. Right now my priority is getting into college. =) I still need to order the blue/green LEDs and all the parts for the wiring tho =/.

Haha and in case no one noticed, I'm going for the distressed look. It matches my bedroom furniture and I'm not that good at fine carpentry or at least don't have the right tools =P notice how all the cross grain cuts came out on the veneer...o well lol =P


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail?name=CP3-1002-ND

http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail?name=CP-055C-ND


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

White LEDs are in and they are friggin BRIGHT. I still have sunspots on my eyes from testing them all, but they all work. The fans are also mounted in the hood so the hood is completely done as well. So far so good 

Pics to come, its amazing how small these are and how much light they give off

EDIT: Pics and video




























Picture was taken with flash ON









Video:


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

This is a really cool set up. I wish i knew how to wired and set up all that stuff so I could one day do it myself. I cant wait to see this final product. Where are you trying to get in to college?


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Asully70 said:


> This is a really cool set up. I wish i knew how to wired and set up all that stuff so I could one day do it myself. I cant wait to see this final product. Where are you trying to get in to college?


Thanks! I'm really a novice, just have been reading a ton and got a lot of help from some people at N-R.com. My number one choice right now is GA tech.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

looking good k-dawg

how big is ur built in fuge/sump on this?


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

karazy said:


> looking good k-dawg
> 
> how big is ur built in fuge/sump on this?


It's about 3.5"x8"


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Update: Wired up 9 white Cree XR-E LEDs and am running them at 330mA (approximately1/2 power). So far corals have responded well to the increased light. I still need to add the blue/actinic LEDs; I'll probably add them after Christmas. I took a video to try to capture the shimmer effect; however, it is a poor representation of what it looks like in reality. The shimmer is a lot more evident in real life, a little bit more so than a single MH.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

quick update:
Tank had a mini crash =( The gfi tripped during a power surge, damn FPL, and my mom waited three days to tell me that, "something didn't look right.." Came home from my dads to a murky green tank..Most of the hardy corals survived, but I lost the monti cap, two rics, toadstool, and cleaner shrimp. Zoas were very pissed off but are all slowly recovering. Hopefully I can scrounge up enough money to buy the LEDs I need, and get this back on track. No pics, tank looks pathetic and everything is pretty bleached but hanging in there.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

Any updates kevin?


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

not a whole lot, just been super busy with vacation. Feather caulerpa is starting to become a problem but it should be pretty easy to remove. Anything in particular you are interested in?


----------

